# If you were offered free plastic surgery would you take it?



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

We all have our flaws. The great thing that I think which comes with age is you start to accept your physical flaws and start to view them as character building.

Knowing that would you still take up the offer of free plastic surgery or would you opt to keep your little flaws?

*VOTES NOT PUBLIC*


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes. I want lips like Julia Roberts.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't think it is very useful. It makes the standards everyone has to live up to much higher and its not natural. When I see women with their fake tits and nose jobs, I actually get turned off. I like to see natural beauty without the need for plastic surgery, and even lots of makeup. A little touch of makeup is ok, but when you take a bath in it, its nasty.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Sometimes I do, but then sometimes I'm already glad for how I look.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No, as a guy my looks don't matter.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No way. It would really bother me knowing that I changed my looks by getting surgery. I'm completely against plastic surgery.


----------



## Dubbluv (Jul 21, 2012)

I would love to have a tummy tuck, is that considered plastic surgery? I've had two kids and I hate my stomach. I wish I could wear a bikini so bad.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

No. And also, i'm pretty sure that anybody offering to do free plastic surgery isn't very good at it lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh yes I would, in a heartbeat and here's why - I spent pretty much all of my younger years in misery. I wouldn't mind feeling like I could turn back the clock a little and get maybe 5 years added on appearance wise. I'd really enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> Yes. I want lips like Julia Roberts.





leonardess said:


> Oh yes I would, in a heartbeat and here's why - I spent pretty much all of my younger years in misery. I wouldn't mind feeling like I could turn back the clock a little and get maybe 5 years added on appearance wise. I'd really enjoy the hell out of it.


What if you came out looking worse? How would you feel about that


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

obviously you'd have to be careful. if you only ask for julia roberts's lips you could wind up looking like Orville Redenbacher. or Louis Black. 

Of course I'd make sure I had the best surgeon out there. and keep a store of the plasma and various life essences of 16 year old cheerleaders to imbibe during my convalescence.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't really want Julia Roberts's lips. For those wondering lol


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Yesssssssssss yes yes yes yes. It would be minor though.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

is jaw surgery considered "plastic surgery?" That's the only thing I'd really consider cuz my jaw structure is a little messed up and it causes a bit of pain


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Definitely


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am not sure. There are pros and cons, and risks to all surgical procedures.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

maybe, probs not BUT I do find it mildly amusing that those that are against suchness seem to jump on the ones that come out looking like road kill and using them as examples while those that come out looking great (you know the ones that you can't even tell have had anything done yet look amazing) are left alone.. which is like the majority. xP


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

On principle, I'd say no, but to be honest, the thought is very tempting...when I saw this poll, I immediately thought how I'd look better with a jaw reduction surgery. But knowing me, I'd immediately jump on some new part of my body to hate, and that's if the surgery went well. The risks outweigh the rewards.

I am saving up my money to get my teeth bonded at some point...for cosmetic reasons. But obviously, that is not nearly as risky as plastic surgery.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

YES. only if it's a very safe surgeon. my boobs look big on me cuz im small-framed and short even though theyre a small B-cup, but i still wanna get a boob job since i'm pear-shaped and hate how disproportionate i look. maybe i'd get lipo cuz that would not take as long as exercise.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Heck no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No although I might consider getting my deviated septum fixed just so I can breath better.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I said no. I might not regret it, but I probably wouldn't respect myself afterwards.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I'd like a nose job, laser skin resurfacing, a bit of botox, and fillers. Liposuction and maybe an arm lift too.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I used to be adamantly against plastic surgery so I'm sad I'm even considering this, but maybe. I hate my face so much. I'm sure some work around my eyes and cheeks and nose would help. But it's still just a maybe.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

No. I think I am rather good looking except for my severely crooked teeth. But I'm gonna get barces within a few months so after a year and a half they should be straight. My teeth are actually THE cause of my SA. Everything was awesome until that started happening making me very self conscious + my natural shyness = SA.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, but I wouldn't want anything drastic done. Just 1 or 2 minor things that I dislike.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I answered yes, but then immediately thought of this:


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

nope


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

nope i dont think i need it, maybe id get some breast implants id soap them puppies up and take forever in the shower


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Yes of course, I would get breast implants. Not the huge ones, but it would be nice to have at least b-cup.


Hey, I can tell you smaller boobs can make a girl look cuter 

For me atleast.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> What if a girl doesn't even have small boobs, just a flat chest with no boobs?


Boobs are overrated IMO
And btw you are sixteen. When was it that growing stops? 19 something?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Nope


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, I want a really really big hooked eagle nose. Like this


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^LOL

And no, am quite happy with myself.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely, I'd get fake boobs in a heartbeat.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely not, even though I'm not totally satisfied with my looks.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Luka92 said:


> Absolutely not, even though I'm not totally satisfied with my looks.


Same here. I will rather be imperfect than fake.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes. I desperately want a nose job.

...and so many other things.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely not. I'm grateful for what my mother gave me. :heart


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

No way, Jose.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm generally opposed to plastic surgery but one of my eyes is a little weird looking. I'd consider it for that. My face has poor symmetry but I don't think I'd bother with it. I've gone this long.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

leave me alone said:


> Same here. I will rather be imperfect than fake.


 I think I saw your pic in the albums forum. You don't have anything to worry about anyway.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

No, plastic surgery wouldn't help me. I'm too far gone for it.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't care what anyone else says. If it's free, I'd take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yeah. I'd take a Breast Reduction. I don't like having huge boobies as young as I am.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

No, I'm happy with how I look.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

No I wouldn't. As much as I think I need such surgery, I also know that with my luck and existing health difficulties, I'd likely experience side effects that would leave me even worse off than I am now.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope. It's dumb.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

No. I'd be horrified that I would come out looking worse than before, and then you can never ever go back to how you were before. If you don't like it, you'll want to get it fixed again, and the next thing you know, you'll be looking like MJ. 

One of the things that I don't like is the shape of my face, but you can't change that, it's just... my bone structure. I ain't gonna have anyone grinding down my bones, that's for sure. And although I have tiny boobs, I don't want bigger ones. Honestly, big boobs like they get in the way and add a lot of weight on you. I'm fine with my tinnie cuties. :b


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Absolutely


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

yes but only if i was GUARANTEED the face i want. that would realistically not happen so maybe my answer would be a no.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I think there's nothing wrong with improving yourself. But you definitely have to ask yourself whether you are doing it to look/be like someone or be comfortable and confident within yourself. 
If you are doing multiple procedures, it's obviously a telltale sign that you may have a deep psychological problem and a very distorted perception of your physical appearance.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No. I'm actually kind of surprised how many people would take it. It would've been interesting to split this poll between genders.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I don't know. Is there something to get rid of all your body hair permanently? if so, I would


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

leonardess said:


> obviously you'd have to be careful. if you only ask for julia roberts's lips you could wind up looking like Orville Redenbacher. or Louis Black.
> 
> Of course I'd make sure I had the best surgeon out there. and keep a store of the plasma and various life essences of 16 year old cheerleaders to imbibe during my convalescence.


:haha


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

No, but not because I wouldn't want to change how I look, just because it could go very wrong and it definitely wouldn't make me look exactly how I wanted.

But if I could alter myself, I'd definitely give myself a nicer face and body.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't think so. Biggest reason is the risk for future health problems and in some rare cases even death. No thanks.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i would want gummy bear implants because they look super natural and are so much safer


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


> i would want gummy bear implants because they look super natural and are so much safer


......what? :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

MidnightBlu said:


> I don't think so. Biggest reason is the risk for future health problems and in some rare cases even death. No thanks.


It's no more risky than any other surgery. I've had lipo and implants and didn't die.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i would get my nipples removed. nothing comes out of them, and they look really sad to be on my body.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd keep the little flaws - I hoard most things and aversion to change includes the body. By the time I age enough to get very unhappy about it, they'll have more advanced options around than surgery.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Witan said:


> ......what? :lol


lol it's a type of implant. theyre cohesive gel


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

lol, i vote no. but when i think again, i should've vote yes.

NO to plastic surgery to change my appearance (i want to look like my mum and dad, otherwise my neighbors would accuse my dad for cheating when he's not. hahaha)

YES for health problems. (i did twice. one for my thumb because accident involving electricity and burned skin, and the other time when i have to remove small mole at my head because it could become a tumor)


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

No I'm happy with the way I look!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes. I would like to remove my bucchal fat. But that's all.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

You betcha!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

No, I'll pass.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I wouldn't get anything major. maybe some fillers under my eyes to hide my dark circles. medical **** scares me so I probably won't be getting any major surgery unless it's a life or death situation.



Schizoidas said:


> I don't know. Is there something to get rid of all your body hair permanently? if so, I would


laser hair removal! if someone offered me free laser hair removal on my whole body, I'd definitely take it.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

BKrakow said:


> laser hair removal! if someone offered me free laser hair removal on my whole body, I'd definitely take it.


I'm assuming this would be excluding the hair on your head :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Assuming its a very very good surgeon, in a heart beat.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I think I would, but only if the surgeon knew what he was doing...maybe a subtle nose or boob job. Lipo on my thighs.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Although I am not particularly fond with the way i look, no I would not.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

No, I wouldn't. Sure there are things about my appearance that I wouldn't mind changing but I wouldn't turn to plastic surgery. Besides, I have an irrational fear of surgeries. I'd probably sooner die than get any invasive procedures done.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes. Certain parts of my body do not conform to society's standard of beauty.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

plastic surgery is a HUGE decision, comparable to marriage, IMO. if i had it done, my family's opinion would change about me and i also understand that there are risks too. right now, i would turn down plastic surgery even if it were free... i just think it's too risky and I'm fairly content with my body, other than my height.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

No. That's a commitment I couldn't make.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No, more often than not you can tell when someone has had plastic surgery and they look worse for it.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd have liked to have seen separate categories for men and women, since body issues differ so much between genders that it's not much use lumping everyone in together.

I wouldn't have surgery. The problems I do have with my appearance are all things that I can work on and I feel that plastic surgery often makes people look worse.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

pointy said:


> I'd have liked to have seen separate categories for men and women.


Yeah, I realised I'd like to see that too after posting.

I dun goofed.

Consequences will never be the same.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it matters how long the offer is on the table. If the offer never expires, I'd probably be indecisive about accepting it until the day I died (ultimately not having the surgery done). If the offer had an expiration date, I'd probably panic and jump on it in fear of regretting passing up the opportunity. I've always hated my nose so...


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, I'd take the free surgery. I would have to think about what I wanted though. I know I could find something though.


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd want to say that I wouldn't, but it would be so tempting to alter the aspects of my appearance that I'm really insecure about. I'd have my hairline lowered and a fat transfer breast augmentation (no ripply, foreign sacks of goo please).


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

Witan said:


> I'm assuming this would be excluding the hair on your head :b


lol yes, and my eyebrows...


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I would. Would be cool to see definition in my stomach muscles, as silly as that sounds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would have my Paxil fat liposuctioned because 24miles of running a week isn't doing it. :rain


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would have my Paxil fat liposuctioned because 24miles of running a week isn't doing it. :rain


 :rub


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. I would like to have a smaller lower lip to make my face look more balanced.


----------

